
Where Pizza Rat, fake news and art collide there’s a wizard named Zardulu (2017) - eindiran
https://www.vox.com/culture/2017/4/24/14912316/zardulu-viral-videos-mythmaking-surrealism-pedro-lasch
======
kleer001
I'd hit a like button, but that's about it. I can't really engage any
enthusiasm for it. Why? None of it seems new or challenging to me. I like my
art transgressive. But then again I'm old and sometimes grumpy.

------
gatherhunterer
There is nothing challenging in her work, as another comment noted, but there
is also nothing honest in it. Zardulu is an attention-seeking persona with
nothing to say aside from “Look at me!”

~~~
aqme28
Her work is explicitly about mythmaking and the laziness of modern media. Her
work was all about "fake news" before the term (and the trend) existed.

~~~
gatherhunterer
Art speaks for itself. If you have to sit down with a reporter from the
Washington Post and explain it then the art itself is not the goal.

~~~
paggle
Pizza Rat was literally speaking for itself (in the sense that all viral memes
do) before anyone knew the word Zardulu.

